# cluster question 05 gto



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

i recently purchased my dads 05 gto auto. it has been sitting in his garage for 2 years and after getting the mechanicals ironed out, I noticed the odometer is blank. no numbers at all, screen is no longer back lit etc. the other 2 screens and all the other gauges work fine. I pulled the cluster and sent it in to my buddies cluster repair shop. he is making it sound like I should start shopping for a different cluster. I problem is, this is a fairly low mileage car at 26k and all the clusters online are higher mileage units. any ideas?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

Send it to Bohnman. Mine is on the fritz as well. When I can't see the numbers anymore I'm gonna send my cluster to him. For $125 it's a hell of deal over trying to track down an original cluster. 

https://www.bohnmancustoms.com/GTO_Cluster_LCD_Screen_Replacement/p2189578_17633326.aspx


Here is what mine is starting to do... When on the MPH the background LCD parts light up. The video is harder to tell than in person.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

That's kind of like 'image burn' or 'screen burn' on a cellphone.......


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

HP11 said:


> That's kind of like 'image burn' or 'screen burn' on a cellphone.......


Yeah it's always fun when new problems occur. Driving a gto is like spinning the wheel of broken car parts. You never know where it's gonna land lol.


----------



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

thank you! ill check him out


----------



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

finally placed my order. thanks again for the lead.


----------



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

just a follow up, I sent my cluster to Bohnman Customs, he had it less than a day and shipped it back. Works perfect now. I have spent a lot of time speaking with multiple companies that repair clusters with no help at all. Jeff at Bohnman Customs saved the day (and me a lot of money and headaches)
Highly recommend!


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

05gtogoat said:


> just a follow up, I sent my cluster to Bohnman Customs, he had it less than a day and shipped it back. Works perfect now. I have spent a lot of time speaking with multiple companies that repair clusters with no help at all. Jeff at Bohnman Customs saved the day (and me a lot of money and headaches)
> Highly recommend!


Very nice man! Glad that worked out for you. I need to stop being lazy and send mine in lol


----------



## 05gtogoat (Jul 2, 2017)

you wont be disappointed!


----------

